# Show and OFA brags



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Have a few things to brag about. First Codie (Molly's sire co-owned) finished his Championship in Manitoba last weekend. And then yesterday his OFA results came back...normal elbows and EXCELLENT hips!!


















Also Calie (Molly's dam owned by her breeder) recieved her OFA results as well...normal elbows and EXCELLENT hips!!










And Molly is prelimned normal elbows and good hips, with 2 pts towards her championship from the jr.puppy class.



















Also Blake (pictured on the left) and Snitch (ears not standing yet) cleared prelimns as well. Snitch also has 2pts towards her Championship too. Brady on the right side has not been done yet though (and that is Molly between Blake and Snitch).










krisk


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Congratulations! What a handsome bunch! And I'm totally stealing the name Snitch.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, I probably should have added that Snitch's ears did come up at 7 1/2 months (she is just over 6 months in the photo).

krisk


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:
beautiful dogs!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

krisk said:


> Thanks, I probably should have added that Snitch's ears did come up at 7 1/2 months (she is just over 6 months in the photo).
> 
> krisk


This is totally unrelated, but that actually makes me feel so much better about my own 7 m/o who hasn't quite gotten her left ear up yet.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Gorgeous bi-black/dark black and tans... makes me want my next female to be bi-black even more!! Awesome that sire and dam got excellent hips!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats on the scores and beautiful dogs... do love the black ones!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is "excellent"! 

Great work!


----------

